# Free DIY Snake enclosure plans



## Towny (Jul 7, 2013)

Good Afternoon everyone!

Its currently 1611 here and im sitting down looking at the bunnings website and thinking after about 6 months of research that im going to get some power tools and other stuff, to make the snake cage building alot easier. I am an ok bloke in the shed and can normally put 2 and 2 together, but to make it run alot smoother, i was wondering if anyone has any free plans laying around they can upload or any websites which offer free step by step plans. If anyone can help that would be great or if anyone wants to talk snakes, feel free to PM me 

Thanks everyone and look forward to hearing from you


----------



## SarahScales (Jul 7, 2013)

If you look at the reptile one website, it has the instructions for construction of the Saburra enclosures. I just mimic those!


----------



## justin91 (Jul 7, 2013)

Just go on this forum, scroll down till you find noteworthy threads, go in, click on Darren diy guide (think that's what it's called) I'm on my phone so not sure if I can post a link. I followed that guide and it was brilliant. Very cheap as well. Took me about an hour from time I got home from bunnings till I called up and got my glass ordered.


----------



## justin91 (Jul 7, 2013)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...97/building-enclosure-darren-whittaker-76861/

It's a decent size enclosure. Well, for my bearded dragon it is decent anyway.. Now I just need money so I can build another for my spotted python


----------



## sharky (Jul 7, 2013)

.


----------



## Towny (Jul 13, 2013)

Sorry for the late reply everyone 

But thankyou so much for all of your help, im going to have a look and see what i can come up with make my snakes lives that much better with an awsome home!


----------



## BostonMatty86 (Jun 8, 2014)

SarahScales said:


> If you look at the reptile one website, it has the instructions for construction of the Saburra enclosures. I just mimic those!



Awesome suggestion Sarah. Very useful!!


----------



## Jacknife (Jun 8, 2014)

Tools you'll need for a melamine enclosure.
Drill with correct bits and countersink, holecutter bit or jigsaw for vent holes. Pencil, measuring tape, saw(power 1600+watt preferably), caulking gun, liquid nails/silicone. 90 degree corner clamps are also a saviour. Oh and an Iron for melamine tape.

Materials - Melamine(amount depends on enclosure size. For a 4x2x2, two 1800mmx595mm panels, one 1200mmx595mm panel and a few off cuts will suffice) screws/nails, glass tracking, glass panels cut to size, electricals as needed/required.
Thats it. 

Pretty straightforward when it comes to construction - make a box at your desired size, cut vent holes where needed, add glass tracking, get wired up, bing bang bop all done.
Should be able to knock out a 4x2x2 melamine start to finish in about 4-5 hours working at a relaxed pace.

Will cost roughly $150 - $180 all up if you have to buy stuff like screws and silicone and drill bits as well, after you've got the tools to build a first you should be able to knock a second one out for about $120 - $150 including glass.


----------

